# Catfish noodlin



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

I was watching hillbilly handfishin on the animal planet and was wondering if anybody noodles for catfish around here.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

noodling is illegal in ohio, and for good reason, they pull alot of those fish off the spawning beds


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Noodlin, Grapplin, handfishing is *ILLEGAL IN OHIO*.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I just hope that show doesn't cause to much hype, causing people to illegally noodle not knowing the law, or even becoming legal in our state. We got enough things to worry about when it comes to trophy catfishing, like commercial fisherman and their hoop nets, poachers selling to paylakes ect. 


Noodling does look like fun, but I'm perfectly content getting my fix with rod and reel lol. One thing that has me confused about that show though... How are they grabbing big flathead by the mouth, underwater, yet not getting their hands all scrapped up? They apparently aren't using gloves just seems weird. I grab a flathead out of my dip net, hold it up for a pic, it starts throwing its tail around and I'm bleeding like a stuck pig.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you mean "bleeding like a stuck pig" and I think its dumb....period...when I first heard of noodling I was intrigued....now im just annoyed and I think its highly unintelligent...i prefer my fish on rod and reel

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm with y'all. The majority of cats around here thankfully seem to occupy waters too deep, cold and murky for most people to get to.

They'll make a reality show about anything - taxidermy?!?! Please! I'm waiting for the new season of extreme basket-weaving!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Legal or illegal...ain't no way I'd ever stick my hand in a hole "under water".
People are just nutz!!!
I watched the show one time and that was enough for me. I mean come on, ain't they gonna do the same thing week in and week out only with different people?
Beaver, snakes...what ever....not for me!!!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

TClark said:


> Legal or illegal...ain't no way I'd ever stick my hand in a hole "under water".
> People are just nutz!!!
> I watched the show one time and that was enough for me. I mean come on, ain't they gonna do the same thing week in and week out only with different people?
> Beaver, snakes...what ever....not for me!!!


You could say the same thing for Jersey Shore...


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

went "noodlin" once when i was a teen with some neighbors over on the scioto. NEVER AGAIN! finally got the nerve to get into the water and try it only to get a hold of a..... BIG SNAKE! needless to say i was treadin water and screaming!


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

this was first done years ago when your grandpaw need a sure way to feed 7 kids. time for that has kinda passed


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

> needless to say i was treadin water and screaming!


 I'd a been running across the top of the water and screaming like a girl....lol


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

flathunter said:


> noodling is illegal in ohio, and for good reason, they pull alot of those fish off the spawning beds


Is it legal to noodle for snappers in Ohio?


----------

